
Who buys/bribes your state government? – Open Secrets Lobbying by State - mkirklions
https://www.opensecrets.org/states/donors.php?cycle=2016&state=MI
======
mkirklions
Found it fascinating to see who is paying off my state government.

I could basically go to google news, type in a companies name and my capitol
city, and figure out what they paid/bribbed for.

